

Ask HN: Best sign-up process without relying on third parties? - oxplot

What&#x27;s the best sign up process that doesn&#x27;t rely on sites such as facebook, twitter and the big G?<p>The simplest and least headache inducing that I know of is to ask user their email and a password and let them in but hold back some features until the user has responded to the confirmation email (like how twitter does it).<p>Any other ideas?
======
nahcub
What are you using the confirmed email for? Do you need the user's email for a
core function of the site? Or is it an antispam tool?

Look at Hacker News. Its signup process is dead simple - you enter a username
and password, and you're automatically logged in. I'd hazard a guess that
doing that is the simplest process possible, but there is a tradeoff - it's
impossible to recover your password if you forget it. It all depends on what
is required for your site to function, so I don't think there is a simple
solution to your question.

~~~
oxplot
I need the email for sending notifications mostly.

~~~
computer
Then ask it when the user does something notification-inducing. If he doesn't
want notifications, he can choose not to give it.

------
X4
You could use this service, instead of sending an actual mail, which
introduces another step for the user: [http://verify-
email.org/](http://verify-email.org/)

~~~
snowfox
It only verifies whether the email is a valid one. It doesn't verify if the
person actually owns the email.

